# Him & Her



## slake (Sep 6, 2010)

Wasn't very funny was it?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2010)

I rather liked it!


----------



## slake (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe it is a sign of getting older but I like comedies with jokes in them, or at least with a funny situation. I just don't think witty remarks about a stinking turd cut it. I think it's one of those where the people involved in making it were quite pleased with themselves and probably think its quite edgy to open the series by talking about a blowjob. I want more from a comedy.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 7, 2010)

A mixed bag, touches of the royal family, faulty towers (multitasking while on the phone) and rising damp - without the quality.

I'll probably watch again just because it has Russell Tovey in it, who atm is everyone's darling.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolute load of shit. So fucking tedious. But I love Sarah Solemani so much. I don't know why. She's not particularly pretty. But she has gorgeous eyes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 27, 2010)

I was going to start a thread about this. But then I didn't.

Stopped watching it halfway through the second episode. Not funny, not funny, not funny. I expect the writer thinks bogie jokes are edgy or well-observed. But they're just rubbish.

And worst of all, the two main characters are utter cunts who I would not wish to spend time with, unlike, say, the characters in Early Doors.


----------



## poului (Sep 27, 2010)

It's called "Him & Her" ffs.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 27, 2010)

5 minutes in, I sat there thinking "something funny might happen in a minute. keep watching".

30 minutes later i wanted to kill myself


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 28, 2010)

At least it made Grandma's House look good.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2010)

The "her" really annoys me, always has a supersilious piss-taking look on her face.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont remember laughing, but i keep watching it for some reason.


----------



## girasol (Sep 28, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> At least it made Grandma's House look good.



 'Grandma's House' is good.  I'm too old for 'Him & Her', I just can't relate to those characters, I don't like them.  Well, I don't particularly like the characters in 'The inbetweeners' either, but that's hilarious.  Maybe not an age thing.  Don't know.  It's just shit really.

Actually, I do like the characters in 'TI'...

I have watched all episodes of 'Him & Her', why don't I just switch off the tv and read a book?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2010)

... the title is too close to his and her circumstances (karekano) which is good...  i automatically assume new sitcoms are crap


----------



## binka (Nov 7, 2011)

For some reason this got a second series and I just watched the first episode because it was on after Family Guy and it was just as bad if not worse than the first series. Who likes this rubbish?


----------



## binka (Nov 28, 2011)

watched it again to fill the gap between family guy and father ted. it isnt just not funny (not a single laugh in 30 minutes) its actually really uncomfortable to watch. a group of unpleasant people being really horrible/bullying each other non-stop. i was hardly surprised to learn that the creative genius behind this authentic slice of working class life was the president of cambridge footlights...


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Nov 28, 2011)

Isn't this on because they wore out the tapes of the equally chronically unfunny two pints..?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

the bearded neighbour is a bit funny


----------



## binka (Nov 28, 2011)

two pints at least had jokes in it, shit jokes admittedly but they were jokes. him and her makes two pints look like father ted.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Nov 28, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> the bearded neighbour is a bit funny



 I'm afraid I never get past the opening scenes featuring him & her. I saw a bit of his Edinburgh stand up act & he done good - summat Alderton his name is, I think.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2011)

It is thoroughly depressing. I can't bear any of them. If I knew anyone like that in real life I would move.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 10, 2011)

I laugh.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2012)

New series has been brilliant - anyone else watching?

Laura is the devil, and what a lovely relationship Steve and Becks have


----------



## MBV (Nov 26, 2012)

Steve's mum is disgusting


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 28, 2012)

binka was right - it's Two Pints without the comedy.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 28, 2012)

Season 3 is better than 1 & 2, but it's  still very hit and miss.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 28, 2012)

Thoroughly shit show. Even the adverts (which by definition are supposed to show funny parts to get your attention) are just shit. It's like "am I supposed to laugh at this?"


----------

